# EastCoasters and Mt. Creek



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Fellow Mountaincreeckian here also, although I really didnt ride much of South last year. I went every other weekend, than went every weekend the last 2 months of the season. I also ride VT. allot went to Mount Snow and a couple of times to Stratton. If you've never been to Stratton for the US Open make plans to go. I had a blast, got to ride with Louie Vito talk to Chaz Guldemon and just a good vibe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

I use to go there when it was mt vernon. Kinda want to go back but it's such a small hill you spend more time on the lifts then going down. BEst part is they're so close to the city but that also means a bunch of idiot riders will be there.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Mountain creek is the closest mountain to me too.. LOL


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

For me Mt.Creek is a good mountain to learn or improve, cause if you can ride on ice and in the crowd you can ride anywhere.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i dont understand why people constantly say this place is small. for the area, its big. the only way your going to ride biger is if you go to the catskills or farther north. i personally feel that south rides pretty big compared to competing resorts in pa as well.

creek is twice as big as my home mountain. i wish i lived close to creek.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I actually think South might be bigger than Mt.Snows Carinthia:dunno:


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

yes i deff want to make a trip to mt. snow maybe jays peak too. And yea South peak isn't bad you just have to go on the weekdays and right at 12 when they open. You can get about 2 good hours in before every single benny from the tristate comes. There park is pretty good considering its in NJ, they had a small article in SNOWBOARDER last year. they could work on maintaining the takeoffs and landings, but i know that's hard when a million 12 year olds sit in the trail.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

tell me about it last season I hit a small kicker maybe 10 ft. I should have looked at it first,but of course I did'nt. When I got over the lip I saw no landing it was like sunk in or something and smash!! You can figure the rest:laugh:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

mt creek use to be my home mtn but i haven't been there in like 4 years since i started coaching at mt snow and i have to say i dont miss it at all ha. i havent been the mt creek since they opened south so i cant really say if its bigger than carinthia but im friends with a good majority of the park crew at mt snow and they keep that sht on lock. any one who goes to mt snow this season and wants to ride let me know, im there allll winter once mid novemeber comes around.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

ever been to bear creek in PA? tiny little ice hill, but pretty fun park. they usually come up with some fun, creative features.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Have any of you ever been to Elk Mountain, PA


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

bear creek is my home mountain along with boulder.

i have been to elk. its got great snow but wtf, they dont let you ride the trees after a dump. and the park blows. and its far as shit in the middle of nowhere and expensive as hell


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, what about Hunter mount, catskill.. or there is nothing interesting for snowboarders?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Hunter isn't a bad mountain. Typical east coast mountain, not too much to say. catch it on a good day its awesome!! then sometimes ice and a huge crowd. Their park features seem pretty good also.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

hunter is a good mountain for trail riding, some of their trails get pretty intense, especially hunter west, where standing at the top and looking down you cant see the bottom. they have some nice soft snow usually, but sometimes youll hit ice patches later in the day. they have a bit of park,
but im partial to mountain creek since im an all park rider and i love how the entire runs at south are park. just move from box to jump to rail to bonk the whole way down the mountain. fun stuff
ive also been to windham which is similar to hunter. 
shawnee is also a nice little mountain in PA with a pretty fun park and some trails, though its more of a beginner mountain.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i have had a Creek pass the last 2 years.. its closest to me so i put up with the negative reviews people give. I really dont find it as bad as people say bc i sometimes go on down time when not alot of people are there. Last season i spent alot of time at BLUE Mt in PA... that place was fun and had long runs! it was great


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Hunter blows! Windham snows!

The only time I'll go to creek is for a little weekday night ride once in a while. Or to teach someone.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

mt. creek isnt that bad if you're learning how to ride or ski. if ur new to boarding then u dont have to worry about getting off chair lifts since Mt. creek has stand up cabrios.

as a brooklyn native, this place is only 1:30hrs away from me and i used to go there religiously until i discovered Vt and became a better boarder.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

A$$$ETS said:


> Hey, what about Hunter mount, catskill.. or there is nothing interesting for snowboarders?



hunter mt is waaaaack. windham is way better. the lifts r faster and less crowded and the trails are more wider and steeper.


----------

